# SO how much snow can the cruze ACTUALLY handle



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You'll get to the point where the ground clearance will be your biggest problem. You'll be shoveling snow up into your windshield even if you're only digging 2" down into it. We have ~6 inches on the ground right now and I'm managing just fine where there is snow. Around here, most of the roads are salted so my biggest concern is packed snow and ice. If there is derp snow, I don't usually bother going anywhere, or I take the 4x4 pickup truck instead and go slow. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea the subi is fine until 6-8 inches due to ground clearance but until that its a tank. im hopng to have my beast done by spring/summer (89 ramcharger 6" lift 35" tires dana 60 front and rears with posi)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Ground clearance is a huge problem with this car, especially with my RS package. Anything more than 6inches of snow you run the risk of plowing snow with the front bumper cover of the car. 

Had some work done last winter and the dealer loaner was a HHR with a 2.2 ecotec. Was shocked how poor it was on the same snow covered hills I took to get to the dealer, the 1.4T low end torque is AWESOME in the snow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The ECO trims with their full belly panels between the front and rear wheels can actually handle deeper snow than the non-ECO trims. This is despite sitting half an inch lower. The most snow I've driven through so far is 6-8 inches in my ECO MT.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

My 13 lt rs with studded snows was just perfect in the storm we just had. Like most have said once you get to the point of plowing snow with your bumper it gets weird. However I am glad I invested on snow tires.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

You just have to make sure not to damage the active air vents in the lower ****.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

gonna depend on wet vs dry snow as well


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Ground clearance is a huge problem with this car, especially with my RS package. Anything more than 6inches of snow you run the risk of plowing snow with the front bumper cover of the car.
> 
> Had some work done last winter and the dealer loaner was a HHR with a 2.2 ecotec. Was shocked how poor it was on the same snow covered hills I took to get to the dealer, the 1.4T low end torque is AWESOME in the snow.


I traded a 2011 HHR LT for my 2012 cruze 2LT and i can tell you it was useless in any inclement weather. Rain was scary at any speed in it with both the stock conti procontact and 225/45/17 fuzion UHPs. snow it wouldnt even move in. My cruze feels so much more stable and secure in bad weather. Unfortunantly my stock contis are about at the wear indicators so im trying to avoid bad weather driving in it until tax time.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Back on February 8th, 2013 we got about 26cm of snow in Toronto (10 inches). I drove about 100KM total that day and my LS 1.8 manual with Goodyear Nordics on it felt pretty much unstoppable. I had a bit of an issue in one parking lot where it was really rutted and had frozen a bit, but I was able to get unstuck without too much trying. A bunch of Civics and Corollas near my were hopelessly stuck. The picture is what I came out to after work (the parking lot had already been plowed once).


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If there is derp snow, I don't usually bother going anywhere...


I don't blame you... derp snow is the worst kind of snow. 

On a serious note, I have a set of snows on my lowered Eco and it seems to do just fine until ground clearance becomes an issue. Since the front spoiler is lower than the lowest point on most other vehicles I tend to "plow" the road a bit if the plows haven't been by and there's just the tracks of other vehicles in the snow.

If you're regularly driving unplowed roads you may want to stick with AWD, or at least something with more ground clearance. If plowed roads are the norm you'll be fine with a Cruze and snow tires.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I don't blame you... derp snow is the worst kind of snow.
> 
> On a serious note, I have a set of snows on my lowered Eco and it seems to do just fine until ground clearance becomes an issue. Since the front spoiler is lower than the lowest point on most other vehicles I tend to "plow" the road a bit if the plows haven't been by and there's just the tracks of other vehicles in the snow.
> 
> If you're regularly driving unplowed roads you may want to stick with AWD, or at least something with more ground clearance. If plowed roads are the norm you'll be fine with a Cruze and snow tires.


You mean like this?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/46185-cruze-cold-snow.html


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This might be it's limit...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You mean like this?


Yep! There's a short side-street right by my place and I think it's usually the last street in town to get plowed. Sometimes after driving down that street there's a big wide "rut" down the middle where my car went through... a lowered Eco has very little clearance below that air deflector.


----------



## buickgn (Jul 21, 2013)

we have 2 feet here in Depew ny, no way im testing that theory!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i have done 8 inches of unplowed snow going up hill, she slipped a bit, but powered on and handled well.


----------



## NWOHCruze (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been good with the 12+ inches we've had until today. The snow was packed so tight, the front of the car road on top of it and the drive tires had nothing to bite into. Once I had it back on the ground, it was awesome. I've plowed through 2 foot drifts already with Falken Espia EPZ snows.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Blasted up my driveway after work thru 15" of Michigan fluffy lake effect snow. Made it into the garage, but sure wouldn't want to stop and try to get going again!



Over the hood powder!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

SkidooSteve12 said:


>


That's about the most aerodynamic Cruze I've ever seen!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> The ECO trims with their full belly panels between the front and rear wheels can actually handle deeper snow than the non-ECO trims. This is despite sitting half an inch lower. The most snow I've driven through so far is 6-8 inches in my ECO MT.


Penelope and I already have a date to go sledding next winter.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Penelope and I already have a date to go sledding next winter.


I would not expect a huge improvement 'sledding' with the eco panels. Can very easily high center the car still if your movement is slow(like entering a driveway).


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

My car is pretty low (RS with Eibach springs) and we've had a lot of snow this year.. Needless to say it was like a plow some days.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

As a Subaru and Cruze Eco owner, I will say tires will make or break you in your snow adventures depending on how your snow is. In Cleveland the snow is dry and fluffy where NJ is more slushy and responds more like hydroplaning on a puddle of water if you hit it the wrong way at 30 mph or greater. Eco and Leggy both have similar under body shielding and both have been center highed in the right conditions where I needed to civilian e tool my way out of the situation. Eco stopped once the snow became snow/crushed ice mixture. Snowed then rained then sun came out and then it became 28*F and snowed some more. Fun times!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

We got our buts kicked on Long Island, NY this winter. I drove through every storm including one with 10 inchs on the ground. I passed many people stuck, drove up and down hills. My Cruze with winter tires kicked but!


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> We got our buts kicked on Long Island, NY this winter. I drove through every storm including one with 10 inchs on the ground. I passed many people stuck, drove up and down hills. My Cruze with winter tires kicked but!


Nice! There were days where I was the same way... cars and trucks stuck or driving slow and I just drove right by. With the OEM tires, there were a few times I thought I would get stuck, but it did well.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

The factory tires on my '13 2LT are quite possibly the worst snow tires possible. I am wondering if the engineers were standing around one day and wondering how to @#[email protected] the snow belt people the most. Seriously the worst snow car I have owned and I am quite sure it is the tires and not the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The_Madcat said:


> The factory tires on my '13 2LT are quite possibly the worst snow tires possible. I am wondering if the engineers were standing around one day and wondering how to @#[email protected] the snow belt people the most. Seriously the worst snow car I have owned and I am quite sure it is the tires and not the car.


You are correct. I have driven the LS/1LT 16in firestones, the ECO goodyears and 2LT continentals in the snow, but not the LTZ michelins. Of the ones I have driven the 16in firestones were way better in the snow. 

The firestones braking still sucked but have much improved handling and grip. With the firestones I can stop at the bottom of steep driveway and easily without wheels spinning walk right up. Tried the same thing in the 2LT and had to make 3 runs at it!


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, my toy car (GP GXP) has worn out summer tires on it and will run rings around my Cruze in the snow. LOL!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

one of three snowplows in the ditch in 200 miles.

the cruze is just fine


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

boraz said:


> one of three snowplows in the ditch in 200 miles.
> 
> the cruze is just fine


Tires, tires, tires. It's all the tires lol.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

The_Madcat said:


> Tires, tires, tires. It's all the tires lol.


i know, thats why i have studded tires.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> As a Subaru and Cruze Eco owner, I will say tires will make or break you in your snow adventures depending on how your snow is.


100% agree. My snow machine Subaru drove like a greased pig in snow with the POS stock Bridgestone Potenzas on it. We slapped a set of Michelin X-Ice Xi3 tires on, and now it'll drive through darn near anything less than 10" deep as stable as a rock.

Agreed the stock tires on the Cruze stink in snow, at least the ones I've had (Firestone FR710 on 2011 and Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max on diesel). I will say the FR710s were better than the Goodyears though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> 100% agree. My snow machine Subaru drove like a greased pig in snow with the POS stock Bridgestone Potenzas on it. We slapped a set of Michelin X-Ice Xi3 tires on, and now it'll drive through darn near anything less than 10" deep as stable as a rock.
> 
> Agreed the stock tires on the Cruze stink in snow, at least the ones I've had (Firestone FR710 on 2011 and Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max on diesel). I will say the FR710s were better than the Goodyears though.


OMG the oem tires on my Leggy GT lasted 4 oil changes if you feel comfortable seeing the bands in the tire. Since I had issues with replacing all 4 tires when one gets mangled plus my Cleveland to NJ I went cheap but way better than oem. OEM Z tires wouldn't even handle rain when I had a Marauder that would hook on similar fuelmax tires when they were my winter wheel set. Tires were rated horrible in snow but I guess the car made up for it seriously or I had enough experience with the horrible oem selection.


----------

